# My beautiful tri litter



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out my beautiful litter...

Mama









Daddy









Babies


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Look at those spots!!


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you! They just keep getting cuter too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

There is nothing better than a litter of Tris


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice rolls of fat on those little piggies; good job!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are sooo fat! I'm so proud of my mommas. We just had another litter of tris and there's one buck that is getting close to my ideal.










Here's my favorite buck...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That one has a nice fat strong tail set.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Moustress. What do you think of his head?

Here's my son's favorite. Her name is Anna Banana...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The head looks good to me; the ears look nice and clean and they are widely placed on a broad skull.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

omg they are sooo cute, such stunning markings, congrats hun


----------

